# Computer stürzt oft ab



## The Peacemaker (1. Dezember 2009)

*Computer stürzt oft ab*

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Ich hab ein riesen Problem mit meinem Rechner.

Angefangen hat es schon bestimmt vor einem Jahr. Da ist der Rechner ab und zu mal abgeschmiert. Aber auch nur wenns heiß war. Mein Rechner war aber nie sehr warm. Hab den oft ausgesaugt und die Kühler gereinigt.
Hab dann mal den Ram gecheckt, mit Memtest. Hat auch Fehler geliefert, allerdings nicht immer, sondern nur, wenn er abgeschmiert war.
Soweit so gut. Im Prinzip lief er ja, nur ganz selten mal ein Absturz.

Das Problem hat sich allerdings vor einigen Wochen verschlimmert. Sehr oft Abstürze. Rechner geht also einfach aus. 
Der Rechner stürzt ausserdem nicht unbedingt besonders unter Last ab. Also Hitze schliesse ich eigentlich aus.
Neu war dann, dass er nicht mehr hochfahren wollte. Die Lüfter haben sich alle gedreht, allerdings kam der "MoBo-Piep" nicht. Manchmal lief er auch kurz an, und ging dnan von alleien wieder aus. 
Und der Bildschirm hat auch kein Signal bekommen. Hab dann nochmal den Ram getestet, wieder Fehler. Hab dann mal einen anderen, identischen Ram genommen.
Und siehe da: auch Ram-Fehler! So hab ich einen kaputten Ram erstmal ausgeschlossen. Irgenwann hab ich dann mal mein Netzteil aufgeschraubt, und entdeckt, dass Unmengen an Staub drin war.
Hab es dann gründlich gereinigt, und der Rechner hat einige Tage keine Probleme gemacht. Dann gings wieder los. Hab dann ein anderes Netzteil getestet, ebenfalls ein identisches. Damit fuhr er dann auch wieder normal hoch. Mein Gedanke: Netzteil hat Hitzeschaden erlitten, also hab ich ein neues gekauft. Wenn der rechner oftn icht hochfährt, bzw. gleich wieder ausgeht, dachte ich mir, die Stromversorgung ist nicht richtig gewährleistet.
Rechner lief wieder um die 10 Tage problemlos, dann gings von vorne los. Mein Gedanke: Gut, wenn ich Ramfehler hab, und der Rechner abstürzt und manchmal nicht mehr hochfahren will: Wirds wohl doch das MoBo sein. Also neues Mobo gekauft. Rechner auch formatiert, umd jegliches Softwareproblem auszuschliessen. Rechner läuft danach viele Tage problemlos, bis es jetzt gestern wieder losging. Rechner stürzt ab. Hab dann direkt wieder den Ram getestet, und hatte wieder Fehler.

Ich steh nun etwas auf dem Schlauch. Ist die CPU kaputt? Die Grafikkarte? 
Wieso tut der Rechner, wenn ich ein neues Netzteil bzw MoBo einbau erstmal wieder? 

Mein Rechner:
E6600
2x1Gb RAM Dualchannel
ATI 4850
Altes Board: Asus P5B
Neues Board: Asus P5P41D
Altes Netzteil : Fortron Source 500 Watt
Neues Netzteil : Fortron Source 500 Watt
Win XP Prof.


Habe nichts übertaktet. Kühler sind alle sauber, Wärmeleitpaste ist drauf. Sensoren liefern alle sehr niedrige Werte. 
Mit meinem ersten MoBo war mein CPU allerdigns wesentlich wärmer. Möglich, dass er über die Zeit einen Hitzeschaden bekommen hat?



Bin für jede Art Hilfe sehr dankbar !!!!


----------



## anselm (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

An der Grafikkarte wird es wohl nicht liegen sonst würdest du 
manchmal Bildfehler sehen oder der Bildschirm bleibt ganz schwarz

Ich würde eher auf die Cpu tippen 
Das Board hast du ja ausgetauscht, wäre irgentwie komisch wenn es wieder daran liegen würde.


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

läuft der RAM vllt. zu heiß?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

also das klingt iwie nach cpu...aber so genau sagen...hast du eine andere zum testen?
ps: anderer ram? aber dann müsste es eig terror-piepen, wenn der ram wirklich defekt is..


----------



## der Türke (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> also das klingt iwie nach cpu...aber so genau sagen...hast du eine andere zum testen?
> ps: anderer ram? aber dann müsste es eig terror-piepen, wenn der ram wirklich defekt is..



kann ich nur bestätigen.

gibt es überhaupt ein Piept ton?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*



der Türke schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> gibt es überhaupt ein Piept ton?



er meinte es piept nicht daher ziemlich sicher cpu aber warum gehts dann nachm mainboard wechsel für ne weile?


----------



## Geicher (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

Ich glaub nicht das die CPU kaputt ist, da der PC ja manchmal über eine Woche stabil lief, und dann die Abstürze kamen.

Wenn eine CPU defekt ist sollte gar nix mehr gehen

Ich denke eher mal das der RAM heiß läuft, welchen RAM hast du den genau?
(Villeicht braucht der mehr Spannung)


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

was für ein Netzteil ist denn jetzt drin ?

CPU mal mit Prime95 und zwar small fft laufen lassen , gibt es Fehler?


mach mal minimal Konfig, alle USB geräte ab, nur das nötigste dran RAM, CPU, Graka eine HDD


----------



## The Peacemaker (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

das seltsame ist eben dass es mal ne weile tut, und dann mal wieder nicht. wenn ich hardware-mässig was veränder, tut er wieder ne weile wunderbar. der rechner lief ja jetzt knappe 3 jahre ohne probleme. nur eben ein bisschen warm für einen core 2 duo, hab die temp-werte immer mal wieder mit anderen core 2 duo besitzer verglichen, und da war meiner immer wärmer. vielleicht hat er ja über die zeit schaden genommen... ich weiss es wirklich nicht.


mein ram: sind 667er mustang rams.


update: den prime95 hab ich mal ein paar minuten laufen lassen, lief problemlos. kam nichtmal auf 60° unter volllast. sollte man den länger laufen als so 10 minuten?


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

ja natürlich länger als 10 min  1h.

nenn nochmal dein Netzteil !?!

hast du die WLP mal getauscht?


----------



## The Peacemaker (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Computer stürzt oft ab*

wärmeleitpaste hab ich frisch draufgemacht als ich das board gewechselt hab. das netzteil sit von fortron source mit 500 watt. also schon ein gutes markennetzteil.


----------

